# Carpet Question



## Questor (Nov 27, 2004)

I was wondering on the interior of the 2006 GTO does anyone have carpet on the front side panel near your feet ( the panel by where the hood lever is)? On my 2004 it had carpet there but on the 2006 there is not carpet there. I was wondering if it was a defect or it was deleted on the 2006 model.


----------



## puckhog (Apr 26, 2007)

My 2006 has no carpet there.


----------



## Questor (Nov 27, 2004)

thanks!


----------

